# VLC live streaming



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

I've been trying for days to get this to work and have d/l'd the VLC streaming plugins and keep getting errors. Anyone ever get THIS working?

About the 8th post down is Gunnyman's post that I tried everything he says to do and all I get is errors.

I've searched and read and even posted (although a different method) on the other forum and I'm not getting any closer. Can anyone help ?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to get an OLD version of VLC
0.8.2
the modules on sourceforge won't work with the newer version.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Gunnyman :up: 

I've uninstalled the latest version of VLC and installed the older one and did as you said in your older post and..... I'm almost there. I can see the live screen come up but it freezes a couple of seconds into it. I can also see both live buffers and all the recorded shows on my tivo in the VLC playlist but it won't go to them. Any ideas why this is happening?


You refer to the how to in your wiki in your old post but I can't find it.

Thanks again, I'm a whole lot closer now!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the best thing to do now, is upgrade your Tivoweb Plus to version 2.xx
it has links to the vlc friendly streams in its now playing list.
when vlc doesn't go to them, do you get an error message?
What does the console say?


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

The TWP I'm using is v2.0.0, is that the latest ?
When I click on asx in NP in TWP it tries to goto Window Media Player and WMP gives an error that the file isn't supported.

I don't get an error from VLC anymore now that I switched to the older version.

What console are you referring to?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

use tivo instead of asx


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

73cuda said:


> The TWP I'm using is v2.0.0, is that the latest ?
> When I click on asx in NP in TWP it tries to goto Window Media Player and WMP gives an error that the file isn't supported.
> 
> I don't get an error from VLC anymore now that I switched to the older version.
> ...


In the Mac version you can click on console in the menus and see its error messages.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I just now got the fact you want to stream the live buffer. (duh)
It doesn't always work. (No idea why it does when it does)


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

When I select tivo in NP it says "web page cannot be displayed".



> I just now got the fact you want to stream the live buffer. (duh)
> It doesn't always work. (No idea why it does when it does)


That is my main goal but at this point I'd be happy to view any show from TWP with asx or tivo.

My head is hurting from this    

BTW, I'm not far from you, (southern western NC)

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

for streaming on a windows machine get tyshow
http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyshow/
and use media player


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Gunnyman said:


> for streaming on a windows machine get tyshow
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyshow/
> and use media player


I've tried that at least four times and no luck. I'm running XP. I've registered the files, rebooted, and anything/everything else I could think of and just can't get it. It must be me, I can usually figure this stuff out but I'll quit wasting everyones time on it.

Thank you very much for your time and help, I hate to give up on it but maybe one day it will all click in my pea brain and I'll finally get it.

At least I was able to zipper and bufferhack my DVR40 and my new prom and socket should arrive anytime now and I'll hack my R10 too. Oh, and I'm thrilled that I can transfer and burn shows and movies to DVD 

Thanks again and best regards


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

HEY, I Finally got the asx links playing in WMP.  

I hope someone can find a reliable way to view the live buffers but in the meantime I'm real happy I've got this. I just couldn't give up on it since you guys have it working and you spent time helping me. :up: 

Thanks very much!


----------

